# 3x 28 heated grips issues



## therandomsuit (Oct 15, 2017)

I just got my new 2017 model 3x 28" snowblower in and wanted to post about my heated grip issues to see if others have had the same problems and just to raise general awareness about it. The machine in general looks great and built like any other new snowblower you would purchase in the same price range, but the grips need some improvement. After assembling my unit i tried to move it and one of the heated grips ripped right off the machine. I found that there is no grip glue and the grips are very loose and the handle only being held in by the tension from a couple of screws which the grips will pull right over the top of. I will be adding some grip glue long term but adding grommets to the screws seemed to take care of the issue. The other big issue is that the heated grips don't work. I start the machine and let it run for 5 minutes with the heated grip switch turned on and the grips do not get warm at all. I verified it with a lazer thermometer. I have contacted the customer service department of the supplier I purchased it from and will post updates on the resolution of the problem.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Are people seeing this thread in the forum now? It showed up as "moderated", and it wasnt visable in the forum. I have never actually seen that happen before, and I dont know what caused it! We (the moderators) got no notification that it was "waiting for approval"..I had to go and manually seek it out, then approve it..strange.

Scot


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I can see it


----------



## therandomsuit (Oct 15, 2017)

Update from the supplier is that they are sending me a new set of heated grips, although I haven't received any confirmation on that so I will end up calling tomorrow if I don't. If that doesn't solve the issues then I have to take it to a service center, which I believe means the supplier is washing their hands of the issue and I would just be going under the Cub Cadet warranty process.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF therandomsuit

I'm going to guess that your first post went into "moderation" due to the photo. First or first couple posts will sometimes bump up against the spam filter and see photos or links as possible spam depending on the photos hosting.
You're good to go now.

Not sure if your question about one broken and the other not working was answered in the other thread but all the hand warmers I've seen wiring diagrams for the warmers are wired in series so yes, if one goes they both go.


----------



## therandomsuit (Oct 15, 2017)

*UPDATE: Hand warmers now fixed*

I was sent a new set of hand warmers from the manufacturer and after installing them everything works. The hand warmers quickly warm up to ~80 degrees Fahrenheit. I was sent MTD Service Kit 753-08698, which looks like a complete kit that includes a wiring harness plus the hand warmers. The hand warmers I was sent are part number 725-06107. The new grips I was sent look exactly like the old ones but the material they are made out of is different. They are made out of hard plastic vs the old ones which are a softer rubberized material. The hard plastic grips have a cut for the screws which matches the taper and did not require any grommets to be held in place because they don't flex and are much stronger. From what I have read the rubberized softer heated grips are new for this year(winter 2017-2018) on Cub Cadet snow blowers and I expect they will have more people with similar problems once they tear their grips off when they try to move their snowblower around.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I have read that the heated grips don't get very warm at "idle". Just saying.
Sid


----------

